# Squat 6



## anarchoskin69 (Aug 21, 2010)

A squat located in Bass Lake, Indiana has been formed called Squat 6, today we are providing vegetarian food at the Icehouse (non-squat) with its wireless internet (desktops available for use). It's a personal residence so please be mindful. Check out our site at impromptuaction.wordpress.com and we have a zen meditation center website at goldenfishcenter.wordpress.com

Food will be permanently available, all vegetarian.

The Norfolk Southern railroad is about an hour walk north of us. The county seat of Knox is an hour bike ride away. US 10 is closest highway and runs south of us, along the lake intersecting with US 35. US 35 runs west of us and actually runs near the lake, while north of us is US 8 that leads into Knox. For exact directions or information email [email protected]


----------



## anarchoskin69 (Aug 21, 2010)

Also, it would be relatively easy to find odd jobs that pay for people, especially during the summer. As for finding people to travel with, in town theres always hobos/travelers usually in front of the organic vegetarian shop.


----------



## anarchoskin69 (Aug 27, 2010)

Also, we have a nearby garden plus my Mom has a house down the road with like 3 desktops with internet we can access any time from like 12:30 PM to 4:45 PM any day of the week, or get a shower. We call it the Icehouse. There are bathrooms at Squat 6 but we haven't got the power or electricity going yet.


----------



## SparrowW (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome set up you got going. Props to you for setting it up and spreading the word.


----------



## anarchoskin69 (Aug 28, 2010)

evicted this morning by catholic priests who said "I hate kids!" and "I have a gun!" as a i rode away on my bike. they were calling the police. i have an abandoned house scouted out.


----------



## 614 crust (Aug 28, 2010)

That sucks


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Aug 29, 2010)

wow...
sorry man
i love free veggie food 
food not bombs got me hooked ;]


----------



## 614 crust (Aug 29, 2010)

shwillyhaaa said:


> wow...
> sorry man
> i love free veggie food
> food not bombs got me hooked ;]


Right me too Free veggie food is the best.


----------



## anarchoskin69 (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm going back Tuesday. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## anarchoskin69 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey so I totally found a place but its like a 30 min bike ride from the veggie source. That's a far walk for internet and veggie food. Maybe I can use my backpack or somehow get a basket for the bike? The neighbors at the new location are so far alot friendlier though there has been no direct contact yet. Check out abcsquat6.wordpress.com


----------

